
AMZN takeover of Whole Foods is a fascinating experiment in class identity (‘17) - jelliclesfarm
https://qz.com/1075715/amazons-takeover-of-whole-foods-is-a-fascinating-experiment-in-class-identity/
======
JohnFen
This entire article describes exceedingly well how I've always viewed Whole
Foods, as well as why I avoid shopping there. This gets to the heart of it for
me:

> In all of these ways, the Whole Foods identity is about validating certain
> life choices and—by extension—judging others.

Although I certainly fall into the income range, education level, and so forth
that Whole Foods seeks, I'm allergic to the store because I perceive it as
having an obnoxious level of pretention about it. And (fully acknowledging my
hypocrisy here) I have the same perception of the majority of people who seem
to shop there.

It's just not my kind of crowd.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Do you order online for home delivery? Do you see value in that part of the
service via Amazon Prime after they bought out WF

~~~
JohnFen
I don't order things online that I can easily get by going to a local store.

> Do you see value in that part of the service via Amazon Prime after they
> bought out WF

It has no value to me, but I can imagine it having value for others. Even if I
did order groceries online for delivery, I still wouldn't be ordering them
from WF, though.

